# mailing List



## dj_alex (19 Mai 2006 às 17:51)

Porque não criar um mailing list do pessoal do forum??

Assim se voltar a acontecer alguma coisa, sempre é um meio de contacto entre nós...o que acham??


Existem mailing list de borla...

Admim, o que achas??


----------



## Administrador (19 Mai 2006 às 21:13)

Eu acho boa ideia mas pessoalmente não entendo muito do tema. 

Só posso dizer que agora mesmo é quase impossivel acontecer algo como o que aconteceu á pouco tempo


----------

